# The Latest Global Financial Centres Index



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Can we at least see how they compute this so called "Global Financial Centers Index" ?


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Well, I think that Shanghai and Hong Kong match each other, they are all Chinese cities, and NY and London, more cooperation than competition. Well done. When you talk about Tokyo, don't worry, suprise that Tokyo is not on this list.


----------



## vgeislerv (Mar 12, 2007)

shadyunltd said:


> This thread needs to be shut down.


:cheers: Hahah.

Then again how can New York be the second best place in the world to invest on? I really need backup info for this. After all, Moscow has outranked New York on cost-of-living statistics.


----------



## teh (Jun 5, 2005)

*Tokyo only ranked Ninth position ???*

"Hong Kong, in third place, led the way as the leading Asian city, ahead of Singapore, fourth, Tokyo, ninth, and Beijing, 36th."

Tokyo in Ninth position ??? While Hong Kong & Singapore in 3rd & 4th position. I am really surprised.... I thought Tokyo's trading volume and stock market capital is much much larger..


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

You can download the full report here -

http://213.86.34.248/NR/rdonlyres/0C0332C0-4CE5-4012-9AF7-2CF98A32E618/0/BC_RS_GFCI07_FR.pdf


----------

